# 10-22 aftermarket stuff



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I am trying to get the wife into plinking as much as I do, I think I got her there, just want to get her a 10-22. The thing is, I want to make it HER gun, maybe a pink, short stock, a few minor custom's etc. etc. I think she would just eat this up as a suprise Christmas Present. Anyone know where I could find this kind of stuff?? Im guessing Im going to have to buy one and customize it myself??? Thanks for any info!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

As far as the action/receiver goes, here is about the best deals around Davidsons Of course, you could just get the cheapest one available on KSL too if you are going to customize everything. From there, even Cabela's has a lot of stuff. 
http://www.keepshooting.com/firearmacce ... -tapco.htm
Good luck!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Here you go:
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =145796184 
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =145346185
And why your at it, you may as well get her one of these too:
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =145491322


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

rimfirecentral.com is an excellent place to find products and advice on pretty much any 22 caliber firearm. its very informative.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> rimfirecentral.com is an excellent place to find products and advice on pretty much any 22 caliber firearm. its very informative.


Those guys are a little intense (keep in mind this is a 22):


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the Tactical Solutions barrels (although I dont own one anymore) for light weight options for the .22 and you can add that personal touch to your rifle ( http://www.tacticalsol.com )

They also make quick mag release thingys to make it quicker and easier to drop the magazine out.

One warning about these barrels though: they advise not to shoot hyper-velocity .22s out of them (so no CCI Stingers)


----------

